# o2 sensor problem



## jab2007 (Mar 17, 2012)

I put some headers on my 2002 sentra ser. btw the cat wasnt even working. However I wan to buy this simulator: Universal Sensor Heater Simulator Oxygen O2 Spacer OBDII sim M18 X 1.5. I was just wondering if the threads on this simulator are the same as the ones in the sensor and header. So i can be sure it will fit. The simulator size is there ( M18 X 1.5).


----------

